# comic effekt - wie wurde das hier gemacht?



## thatovonthatxo (6. November 2012)

Grüßt euch!

habe dieses Bild entdeckt :

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_9A-RQ8zHVMI/SZTlts5uhqI/AAAAAAAAAhg/nZ0Z-iMPc6g/s400/Huss&Hodn.png

und mich würde sehr interessieren wie das gemacht wurde.

Hier das ursprüngliche Bild:

http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/500/6000703/Huss+und+Hodn+hh5.jpg

So wie das Original aussieht könnte ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass hier einfach ein bestimmter Effekt angewandt wurde, aber ich finde leider nichts Vergleichbares..

Jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## smileyml (7. November 2012)

Aus meiner Sicht wurde das eindeutig nachgezeichnet und dann mit PS montiert.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Another (7. November 2012)

Im Grunde ist es wie vektorisieren, kannst nach dem Begriff ja mal googlen. Ist nichts weiter als das Bild mit Illustrator (oder aber auch Photoshop) nach hellen u. dunklen, sowie eben nach der Farbe, aufzuteilen u. nachzuzeichnen.


----------

